# Hedgehog Grove food recipe?



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I haven't been here in a while but I'd really appreciate it if you wonderful people can help me out!

My prissy princess, Kue, has a limited amount of kibble left which we usually buy from our breeder, Hedgehog Grove. We have been trying to contact HG for the better part of this week but have noticed that Yara has been inactive since Christmas. In light of someone posting on Hedgehog Grove's behalf on Facebook a short while before this message, I now need an alternative method for procuring Kue's food.

Does anyone know the recipe to HG's kibble mix so that I can replicate it without having to bother Yara?

Help is much appreciated! I think we'll be completely out of kibble by the end of the month >__<

Thank you HHC!!


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

This is what it used to contain

Now kitten
Chicken soul lite
Nutrience kitten
Katz n flocken lamb
Authority sensitive

I hope Yara and her family are alright, I have been trying to get ahold of her since late December and the announcement from facebook has me very scared and worried


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

If you don't mind me asking what was the announcement? 
I hope she's alright. I haven't posted anything to her in a while and didn't realize she's been inactive on facebook. Everyone in a while I would post an update about Ashes who's a rehome from Gedgehog Gove. 
Carmini, I have some left over food from Hedgehog Grove is you would like it. It's coming up to 6 months old but has been in a sealed bag. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you zorropirate!! I'll go to the pet store and see how many of those I can find and ask for sample bags maybe. I'm sure that's what Kue started off eating, but I know the last time I went to see her in Brampton the mix looked slightly different.

Quinn, I have attached a screenshot of the message. And thank you for your offer! Where do you live abouts? I don't mind that it's old, but if I have more I can probably bring it to a pet store and see if they can figure out what's in the mix. Please message me your address and we can figure this out from there. Thank you so much!!

I hope Yara is okay too... I hope she and her family are all safe... Whatever's happened, it seems extremely serious for her to stop all Hedgehog Grove activity =(


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Can you take a picture and maybe we can identify bits of it?


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Carmini I sent you a PM.


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry, I've been busy with some school and future work things so I haven't come to check HHC. I sent you an email Quinn =)

And Christemo, that is a great idea too! I think after I get some food from Quinn I will take a nice HD pic and make a new thread to ask people to identify the food! Thank you for that great idea =D


----------



## Hoppin Hedgehogs (Apr 3, 2011)

Hedgehog Grove uses these foods in their mix:

Authority Sensitive
Chicken Soup - Lite
RC - Babycat
RC - Kitten
Solid Gold - Katz n Floken
Blue Buffalo Weight Control
Nutrience Kitten
Fromm Gold (dog) - Senior
Simply Nourish - Sweet Potato & Salmon 
Innova - Low Fat
Now! Senior


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow that's a lot of kitten food for an adult hedgehog.


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

WOWOWOW!! Thanks Hoppin Hedgehogs!! That's a long list... I'll be able to go to the pet store and try to pick up 4 for now since it's such a complicated mix. So grateful!! Thank you!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That must be a list of all the foods they use in various mixes. It can't be a standard mix as there is kitten foods mixed in with senior and light which would be a really odd mix. :lol: 

For one hedgehog all you need is two foods and you can add others to it by getting sample bags on occasion.


----------



## carmini (Jul 15, 2011)

Aww! I wish I read this before I went shopping! We're going to mix the Blue Buffalo, Authority, Fromm Gold, and Katz-n-Flocken while supplementing fruits and veg. We looked at the kitten mixes and didn't like how much protein and fat would be involved. I should have thought it was a shopping list more than a recipe!

Thanks for the tip, Nancy!


----------

